# Hornets coaching search continues



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets coaching search continues*
> 
> Though Avery Johnson has been mentioned as the leading candidate to replace Jeff Bower as coach, New Orleans Hornets officials said on Tuesday there is no frontrunner for the job.
> 
> Bower stepped down as coach but will remain on as the general manager and lead the search with team president Hugh Weber.
> 
> Those decisions apparently were approved by Gary Chouest, who remains in negotiations to buy George Shinn’s majority share of the team.
> 
> A team source said Johnson will be considered, along with several other candidates that could include former New York Knicks and Houston Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy, Boston Celtics assistant Tom Thibodeau, Hornets assistant Robert Pack, Dallas Mavericks assistant Dwane Casey, former NBA player Mark Jackson and Charlotte Bobcats coach Larry Brown, a likely long-shot.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/04/new_orleans_hornets_coaching_s_1.html





> *New Orleans Hornets keep Jeff Bower as general manager, but he won't coach*
> 
> An offseason expected to yield abundant changes for the New Orleans Hornets began in earnest on Tuesday when the team announced it was retaining Jeff Bower as general manager and that Bower, along with team president Hugh Weber, would immediately begin searching for a new head coach.
> 
> Bower, who held the dual roles of GM and head coach from Nov. 12 – the day Byron Scott was fired – until Tuesday, now gets to focus specifically on the quest to find a new coach after guiding the Hornets through a difficult transition period following Scott’s dismissal after starting the season with a 3-6 record.
> 
> Tuesday’s move came, league sources said, with the affirmation of minority owner Gary Chouest, the billionaired Louisiana businessman who remains poised to become the team’s sole owner once the final details of his purchase from majority owner George Shinn are complete, an on-going process that is still on track for completion, sources said.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/04/new_orleans_hornets_keep_jeff.html


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I'm for Avery Johnson personally. I'm sort of hesitant to take JVG though. I feel like he would slow down our pace to much. I wouldn't be upset and mad about JVG but I just prefer Johnson or maybe even his tv coworker Mark Jackson.


----------



## Tooeasy

we gotta get outside of the box of these few names in my opinion. Theres bound to be more firings of coaches in the near future, and although there is a vacancy that needs to be filled, it isn't imperative we go out and grab a coach from just a few options. I really like someone in a doug collins mode who is reserved and intelligent about his game, rather than the fiery coaches that ***** and moan about every call made on the court. Some people thought that was a shortcoming of byron, but I thought of it as an asset that he could keep his composure even when the team was getting shafted.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I just realized how this is a crucial time period on thie history of the Hornets. This next coach could really effect CP3 in one way or another about staying in New Orleans. I think Chris Paul should be involved in this decision.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Mark Jackson? "Not on my watch!" :laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Sources: New Orleans Hornets have contacted Avery Johnson, Jeff Van Gundy*
> 
> With a desire to pursue the best candidates available, the New Orleans Hornets already have made preliminary contact with representatives of Avery Johnson and Jeff Van Gundy to gauge their interest, according to league sources.
> 
> Detailing their search objectives earlier this week, Hornets president Hugh Weber said they have not officially interviewed anyone yet, but they have consulted with several.
> 
> Weber said several coaches, or their representatives, have reached out to the Hornets to express an interest in the job.
> 
> Through an extensive coaching search is planned, it appears Johnson and Van Gundy are the frontrunners. But Van Gundy’s older brother, Orlando Magic Coach Stan Van Gundy, told reporters Wednesday that Jeff does not have a desire to get back into coaching.
> 
> “I think he’s pretty happy and his family is happy where he is,’’ Stan Van Gundy said to AOL Fanhouse. “He hasn’t shown any great interest in getting back in.’’
> 
> But a source close to Jeff Van Gundy on Thursday said he is unsure about his future, but is happy with his current job as an ESPN/ABC analyst.
> 
> Jeff Van Gundy, the former New York Knicks and Houston Rockets coach, is a close friend of Bower. Van Gundy has been out of coaching since the 2006-07 season when he was let go.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/04/sources_new_orleans_hornets_ha.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Please let this just be a formality.

I'm scared.


----------



## Diable

I've been hoping that he would find a job where he could annoy me less with his stupidity. This probably wouldn't fit that description


----------



## Tooeasy

ugggggh. I cant stand him as a commentator, Id have a hard time enjoyin the game having to listen in on him attempting to coach our players. we should not be bringing in someone with NO coaching experience as a head coach, he needs to work as an assistant and prove himself in my opinion, because theres no reason to believe he can come in and magically institute a system that guarentees winning basketball


----------



## girllovesthegame

I'm with you both. I already have to put his arse on mute. I certainly don't want to have to look at him on the Hornets sideline or listen to him in their timeout huddles. We don't need to become a place where people come to learn how to be a coach.


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I dont know why but taking a chance on Mark Jackson sort doesnt suck to me. Hypothetically speaking of course since there are certainly many more qualified and high profile coaches remaining. I just picture him being a sort of old school players coach with CP3 calling the shots from the court. Which after some of the guys we have had through here, kind of appeals to me.

Does anyone else want to just grab a bunch of young guys and run and dunk on peoples heads or is it just me.


----------



## Diable

Everything I hear coming out of Jackson's mouth leads me to believe that he's an obnoxious moron. I don't care if a coach is obnoxious, but I only like a moron when he's coaching the other team


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Chris Paul has ideas about New Orleans Hornets' next head coach*
> 
> As the New Orleans Hornets began to search for a head coach last week, General Manager Jeff Bower said he and team president Hugh Weber wouldn’t solicit players’ advice when targeting potential candidates.
> 
> But a source close to point guard Chris Paul said the three-time All-Star has given input to the team’s brass.
> 
> According to the source, Paul wants a “coach who can relate to players” in a similar fashion as former coach Byron Scott, who was fired after a 3-6 start.
> 
> Paul revered Scott, often referring to him as “family,” and the two maintain a close relationship after Scott’s departure. Scott was the only coach Paul had played for in the NBA until Bower replaced Scott.
> 
> The Hornets have made preliminary contact with representatives of Avery Johnson, Jeff Van Gundy, Doug Collins and former NBA player Mark Jackson, all high-profile names. But Paul, according to the source, doesn’t necessarily view hiring a coach based solely on name recognition as the most important qualification.
> 
> Ultimately, Paul wants someone who is skilled in all facets of the game and who could come in immediately and return the team to among the Western Conference’s elite.
> 
> As the regular season ended and the Hornets missed the playoffs for the first time in three seasons, Johnson, a New Orleans native, emerged as the apparent frontrunner, but a league source said Thursday the Hornets have a strong interest in Collins, who is an analyst for TNT. The Philadelphia 76ers also are interested in Collins and have reportedly made contact with his representatives to gauge his interest in their coaching vacancy.
> 
> Collins last coached in 2003 with the Washington Wizards.
> 
> The source close to Paul said the Hornets would hire the best available coach for their roster and wouldn’t seek to pinch pennies, instead attempting to lure the best and brightest to the Crescent City.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/04/chris_paul_has_ideas_about_new.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Hornets are supposed to be interviewing Avery on Tuesday. He also has an interview with the Sixers on Monday.


----------



## Tooeasy

Totally off topic, but i thought it was funny they said "Paul revered scott." Paul Revere!!! so pointless and stupid, but I had to say somethin.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> Totally off topic, but i thought it was funny they said "Paul revered scott." Paul Revere!!! so pointless and stupid, but I had to say somethin.



:laugh:


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets considering Boston Celtics assistant Tom Thibodeau for their vacant head coaching job*
> 
> Boston Celtics assistant Tom Thibodeau is the fifth coaching candidate the New Orleans Hornets have expressed an interest and plan to contact his representatives to gauge his interest in their vacant head coaching job, according to league sources.
> 
> Hornets team president Hugh Weber and general manager Jeff Bower will interview Avery Johnson on Tuesday in Houston, and they are lining up interviews with other candidates for possibly later this week.
> 
> Before the Hornets can interview Thibodeau, they will have to be granted permission by the Celtics, which has not occurred yet. The Celtics are playing in the Eastern Conference semifinals against the Cleveland Cavaliers.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/05/new_orleans_hornets_are_consid.html


----------



## Diable

I'd love that move. Thibodeau has made Rivers look like a good coach...He must be the freaking Albert Einstein of assistant coaches.

Totally out of the pattern thus far though...You know something that seems like it'd be a really good idea instead of the opposite.


----------



## girllovesthegame

So far they've talked with Avery Johnson, Dwayne Casey and Mike Fratello.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Looks like Ty Corbin may not interview while the Jazz are in the playoffs. 



> *Waiting game*
> 
> Contrary to a New Orleans Times-Picayune report, Jazz general manager Kevin O'Connor said the Hornets had not requested permission to interview Jazz assistant Tyrone Corbin as part of their head coaching search.
> 
> Regardless, Corbin said he won't interview for any job as long as the Jazz are still alive in the playoffs.
> 
> "There's too much stuff right now," Corbin said. "It's an honor to be considered, but right now I don't think it's fair to be distracted from what I'm doing here and who I'm working for. Hopefully, it can wait."
> 
> "You would hate to miss an opportunity because you've got to wait, but it is what it is," Corbin added. "I'm in a good situation here, I like where I am. And if things work out, they do. If they don't, I'm happy to be where I am."
> 
> O'Connor said: "That's the philosophy that we appreciate from Ty. He's got a responsibility to the rest of the team and to himself to fulfill the job. He's volunteered that. I haven't even spoken to him because nobody's spoken to me about permission to talk to him."
> 
> Corbin did speak highly of the prospect of coaching Chris Paul , David West and Darren Collison with the Hornets. "I think that team is actually a pretty decent team," Corbin said. "Some of the other opportunities are not as good."


http://www.sltrib.com/psu/ci_15018031


----------



## Tooeasy

thats actually a classy move. I always have been a little put off by players and coaches that talk about their potential departure when they are attempting to make a playoff run


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I've thought the same thing. It kind of makes me want a guy that committed to a team. Then again I really don't know much about him as a coach, but it helps.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets interview Tom Thibodeau and Mark Jackson in Boston*
> 
> The New Orleans Hornets owner Gary Chouest and his search team interviewed Boston Celtics assistant Tom Thibodeau and former NBA player Mark Jackson on Thursday in Boston.
> 
> Hornets spokesman Harold Kaufman confirmed that the interviews occurred and more are forthcoming. Chouest was joined by team president Hugh Weber and general manager Jeff Bower.



http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/05/new_orleans_hornets_interview_1.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets will interview Portland Trail Blazers assistant Monty Williams on Tuesday *
> 
> Portland Trail Blazers assistant Monty Williams will interview for the New Orleans Hornets' vacant head coaching job Tuesday in New Orleans, according to league sources.
> 
> Williams, 38, will become the sixth candidate to be interviewed by Hornets owner Gary Chouest, team president Hugh Weber and General Manager Jeff Bower since last Tuesday.
> 
> A source close to Williams said he opted to travel to New Orleans instead of the Hornets' search team flying to meet him in either Portland, Ore., or Philadelphia. Williams met with Philadelphia 76ers' officials Monday in Philadelphia for their vacant head coach job.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/05/new_orleans_hornets_will_inter_1.html

:|


----------



## Geaux Tigers

How does everyone else feel about the number of candidates being interviewed? Good thing or bad thing?


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Hornets interview Frank, Williams*
> 
> NEW ORLEANS -- The New Orleans Hornets continue to interview candidates for their vacant coaching job with former NBA head coach Lawrence Frank and current Portland assistant Monty Williams being the latest.
> 
> Team spokesman Harold Kaufman confirms that Frank and Williams met with team officials on Tuesday in New Orleans, bringing the number of candidates interviewed by the Hornets up to seven.


http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=5181150

Geaux Tigers, I don't really know what to think about all these interviews. I guess they're trying to make sure they get the right guy but it wouldn't suprise me if it's not already narrowed down to at least 2 or 3 but I don't guess there's any harm in checking out other guys. But what do I know though?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

Ive always thought the hiring process for professional coaches was a little too chummy. Sometimes they just stick with the same old names over and over again. I really like how the Hornets are interviewing a lot of people. Even some people that in my opinion have virtually no shot. At the very least it is an outward sign that they aren't trying to find the most glamorous of names to keep the masses happy. Let's get someone that is going to do a good job and not to just be recognized strolling through the Quarter.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Geaux Tigers said:


> Ive always thought the hiring process for professional coaches was a little too chummy. Sometimes they just stick with the same old names over and over again. I really like how the Hornets are interviewing a lot of people. Even some people that in my opinion have virtually no shot. At the very least it is an outward sign that they aren't trying to find the most glamorous of names to keep the masses happy. *Let's get someone that is going to do a good job and not to just be recognized strolling through the Quarter*.


:laugh: I know what you mean.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Jazz assistant Ty Corbin interviewed

I would like to think some kind of announcement will be announced soon. Funny thing is, none of the other teams needing a coach has hired anyone yet either.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> Sources say Johnson and Boston Celtics assistant coach Tom Thibodeau, meanwhile, have emerged as standout contenders in New Orleans in a search that has generated seven interviews to date. Besides Johnson, Thibodeau and Casey, New Orleans has met with Portland assistant coach Monty Williams, TNT's Mike Fratello, ESPN's Mark Jackson and former New Jersey coach Lawrence Frank.
> 
> But one coaching source said Sunday that incoming Hornets owner Gary Chouest -- who has participated in most of the interviews New Orleans has conducted so far -- has also been occupied in recent days mobilizing his marine-vessel company to assist with containment efforts in the ongoing BP oil-spill crisis in the Gulf of Mexico.



http://sports.espn.go.com/dallas/nba/news/story?id=5194228


----------



## girllovesthegame

Another familiar name has been popping up lately. PJ Brown. Not as a head coach but as an assistant. I've always thought that to be a good idea. A local tv sports reporter recently said he thinks Thibodeau will be the Hornets guy and PJ will be an assistant. I think he was only speculating though. But not long after that, there were some quotes by PJ on the Hornets coaching search...



> Former Hornets forward P.J. Brown said Thibodeau would be a good choice. Brown played for the Celtics when they won the NBA championship in 2008, and Thibodeau’s defense helped slow down Kobe Bryant.
> 
> “He is very thorough, very detailed and a basketball lifer, ’’ said Brown, who is retired as a player but wants to return to the NBA as an assistant coach.
> 
> “He loves the game, and he burns the candles. When I was with Boston, you could catch him in the office breaking down tapes and teams’ offenses. He’s from the Pat Riley tree of coaches — detailed, prepared and always organized.’’
> 
> Despite the vast list of candidates, Brown said the Hornets are going about their search the right way.
> 
> “It’s a good idea to be thorough and do your homework, ’’ Brown said. ”You should do as much research as possible and interview candidates with years of experience, but also interview candidates that may not have that much experience that are young but have fresh and bright ideas. We’ve seen success stories of both ways. You see a guy like Scott Brooks of Oklahoma City, who blossomed into an up-and-coming coach this season.’’


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/05/new_orleans_hornets_coaching_s.html

Interesting? I know Chouest has been busy with this oil spill thing but could the reason be that they have yet to hire a coach be because they're seriously looking at Thibodeau but Thibodeau is currently tied to the Celtics while they're still in the playoffs?


----------



## Diable

Thibodeau would be the guy I'd want above anyone mentioned. Only other possible candidates I'd really like would be Doug Collins, who probably is only interested in coaching on his own terms...In Philly where he's got ties.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Source: Front-runners for Hornets' coaching job are Boston's Tom Thibodeau and Portland's Monty Williams


----------



## girllovesthegame

Looks like Avery is talking himself out of the Hornets position per Adrian Wojnarowski's twitter.... 



> If Avery Johnson ever had a shot at Hornets coaching job, he's destroying it with leaks about desire for total control of basketball ops.





> Johnson’s lust for power and authority – never mind the perception of an organized media campaign for the job – has severely damaged his candidacy, sources say. Johnson has tried to parlay his New Orleans roots into a can’t-miss candidacy, but it hasn’t resonated within the Hornets organization.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Ats2zL4WEwcIqG7A8XTYqxW8vLYF?slug=ys-hornetscoach052110


----------



## Tooeasy

girllovesthegame said:


> Looks like Avery is talking himself out of the Hornets position per Adrian Wojnarowski's twitter....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=Ats2zL4WEwcIqG7A8XTYqxW8vLYF?slug=ys-hornetscoach052110


I was reading about that earlier on yahoo. It seems rather foolish for someone whos been unemployed like him to act as if he has leverage to make demands. I never was a fan of his demeanor on the sidelines as a coach anyways, just way too antsy and it always seemed like the potential for him to flip out and get ejected was always just a stone throw away.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Thibodeau in lead to land Hornets’ job*
> 
> Boston Celtics assistant Tom Thibodeau has emerged as the frontrunner for the New Orleans Hornets’ coaching job and an offer could be forthcoming in the near future, sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> The Hornets are moving toward formulating an offer for Thibodeau and don’t want to risk losing him to another team with a coaching vacancy.
> 
> Sources say it’s been an excruciating process because general manager Jeff Bower and president Hugh Weber have also been impressed with their other finalist, Portland Trail Blazers assistant Monty Williams. Sources say Hornets point guard Chris Paul(notes) has also been an advocate for the Portland assistant coach.
> 
> Nevertheless, the Celtics’ success in the postseason has again crystallized Thibodeau’s strength as a defensive coach.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ys-thibodeauceltics052410


----------



## Diable

Something I thought about the other day...Doc Rivers has talked about walking away after this season and if he does then I'd have to guess that Thibodeau would probably get the call in Boston


----------



## girllovesthegame

I've thought about that too. Although they are CURRENTLY saying .....



> Even with the future of Celtics coach Doc Rivers uncertain, sources say Thibodeau has been given no assurances he would be a strong candidate to replace him.


Who knows? Hornets will probably end up with Williams.


----------



## girllovesthegame

ESPN's Marc Stein reported that the Hornets offered the job to Thibodeau but Bower refuted by saying no 'formal' offer has been made to any of the candidates. In the meantime, Yahoo's Adrian Wojnarowski is tweeting away about the subject....



> Y! sources say that no offer has yet been extended to Thibodeau, but he remains the strong leader and likely choice for the Hornets job.
> about 12 hours ago via web





> Thibodeau isn't talking, but friends believe he will work w/ NOLA to cut deal if offer made soon; don't think he will wait for Bulls or NJ.
> about 11 hours ago via web





> Big part of equation is respect coaches have for GM Jeff Bower. He's considered one of most honest, straight up execs in NBA. A great boss.
> about 11 hours ago via web





> Bulls have best talent, but Hornets and Nets jobs are attractive to coaches cause GM's Bower and Rod Thorn will have your back as a coach.
> about 11 hours ago via web





> Thibodeau has waited long time to become a head coach, and would be surprising for him to turn down a firm offer for mere chance at another.
> about 11 hours ago via web





> Whatever happens, Thibodeau will be on bench for Celtics until they're eliminated. No scenario where he leaves team before season's over.
> about 11 hours ago via web


What do you guys know about Monty Williams? Or should I be asking Blazer fans?


----------



## Geaux Tigers

I have a feeling part of the reason it's dragging out so long is because they want Thibodeau but he's busy at the moment.


----------



## girllovesthegame

P.J. Brown talks Hornets.

http://www.wdsu.com/video/23624551/index.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

Doc Rivers hoping Thibodeau gets offer from Hornets...

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/05/boston_celtics_coach_doc_river_1.html


----------



## girllovesthegame

According to Wojnarowski....



> Thibodeau is still waiting on inevitable Hornets offer, but sources say he's eager to meet with Nets and Bulls. Chicago's his preferred job.
> 27 minutes ago via web


So why haven't the Bulls interviewed him yet? Are they waiting for the Hornets to make the first offer so they can outbid? After it was said the Hornets would interview him again there all of a sudden seemed to be a rush by the Bulls to interview him but I don't think they have yet. What are they really waiting for?


----------



## Diable

The Bulls want to get a big name coach who would help them attract a top shelf Free Agent...Of course their history suggests that they'll want that big name coach to come in and work for below the league average.


----------



## girllovesthegame

The Case for Monty Williams

Quite a few seem to like Thibodeau but Monty Williams sounds a bit interesting as well.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Hornets begin contract talks with Thibodeau*
> 
> The New Orleans Hornets have begun contract discussions with the representatives of Boston Celtics assistant coach Tom Thibodeau, league sources told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> 
> Hornets general manager Jeff Bower has exchanged proposals with Creative Artists Agency, which represents Thibodeau, on parameters of a possible deal. Sources say Thibodeau still plans to meet with New Jersey Nets GM Rod Thorn about his coaching vacancy sometime before the start of the NBA Finals on Thursday.
> 
> 
> It’s unclear how close the Hornets and Thibodeau are on a possible agreement, but one thing seemed certain: Thibodeau still wants to stay in play for openings with the Nets and Chicago Bulls, and that could become a slippery slope for his candidacy in New Orleans.
> 
> Though Bower is eager to work out an agreement with Thibodeau, league sources believe the Hornets GM will quickly turn his courtship toward Portland Trail Blazers assistant Monty Williams should it seem Thibodeau is hedging in order to leverage New Orleans against the other jobs.
> 
> It’s possible Thibodeau could discuss the Bulls’ coaching vacancy before the Finals, too. He’s high on Chicago’s list, but league sources believe team officials are moving slowly on filling the job and may keep the position open all the way into the July free-agent market. Thibodeau has told confidants the Bulls job is his No. 1 choice.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news;_ylt=AjQHzVHTveVF7d8kPIhMu0e8vLYF?slug=ys-thibodeauhornets053010

Hopefully he isn't using the Hornets to get the Bulls to hurry up and make an offer. But if he is, I'm sure he's not the first one to use that tactic.


----------



## girllovesthegame

More on the coaching front...



> *New Orleans Hornets are stepping up their efforts to lure Boston's Tom Thibodeau*
> 
> The New Orleans Hornets could have a new coach in place perhaps by the end of this week, according to sources familiar with the search.
> 
> New Orleans is negotiating with Boston Celtics assistant coach Tom Thibodeau to fill its head-coaching vacancy and hopes to receive an answer from him before the NBA Finals commence Thursday, when Boston begins their seven-game series with the Los Angeles Lakers.
> 
> Sources said the Hornets would be equally happy with either of their coaching finalists, Thibodeau or Portland Trail Blazers assistant Monty Williams.
> 
> Reports late Sunday night on Yahoo! said that the Hornets had begun negotiations with Thibodeau, though Thibodeau’s candidacy for other NBA head-coaching vacancies has soared with the Celtics’ rise into the Finals.
> 
> Should Thibodeau decline the Hornets’ offer, league sources indicated Tuesday that New Orleans would immediately offer the position to Williams.
> 
> Sources also indicated Tuesday it’s possible the position could be filled by week’s end, possibly as early as Wednesday.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/06/post_13.html

Ok, so the Hornets are trying to get an answer soon I'm assuming so they can move on. Doesn't appear that they will sit around and wait for Thibodeau. Which, imo, they probably shouldn't. It's been said that Chicago is his #1 choice but is he Chicago's #1 choice? Besides, I recently read that the Bulls may not hire a coach until the July free agent period and I would like to think the Hornets aren't going to wait around that long.


----------



## girllovesthegame

*Sources: Hornets want decision soon*

http://sports.espn.go.com/boston/nba/news/story?id=5243406

Thibodeau or Williams? Whichever one they get I just hope they're a good choice.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Yahoo's Wojnarowski's twitter....





> Tom Thibodeau is still in play for Hornets job and clock's ticking toward an afternoon deadline to accept or reject offer, sources tell Y!
> 18 minutes ago via web






> Jeff Bower is first GM to ever truly believe in Thibodeau as a head coach, and Boston assistant's handling of this has been disgraceful.
> about 1 hour ago via web
> 
> League confidants and associates are imploring Jeff Bower: Cut Thibodeau loose and hire Monty Williams. This is beyond an embarrassment.
> about 1 hour ago via web
> 
> If Celtics assistant Tom Thibodeau did meet with Bulls Wednesday night, Hornets GM Jeff Bower had no idea it was happening, sources say.


----------



## Tooeasy

such a weird run around for an unproven commodity!! He obviously is their #1 option for the coaching job, but the ultimatum was necessary in order to get the position filled before the draft so we can move forward with some kind of plan. Im not overly concerned with who we employ as coach, their just gonna be a scapegoat for people when things dont go exactly as planned on the court anyways.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Monty on opportunities to be a head coach.

http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/06/new_orleans_hornets_video_port.html

Not sure how long ago this video was taken.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> such a weird run around for an unproven commodity!! He obviously is their #1 option for the coaching job, but the ultimatum was necessary in order to get the position filled before the draft so we can move forward with some kind of plan. Im not overly concerned with who we employ as coach, their just gonna be a scapegoat for people when things dont go exactly as planned on the court anyways.



LOL! Right. I think it was Byron Scott that said Pat Riley told him as a head coach you're hired to be fired. LOL! I guess that goes for all except Jerry Sloan. Hahaha! I'd prefer someone who our guys (mainly CP) will be comfortable and happy with though. Win games and just about everyone is happy.


----------



## HKF

Thibodeau realizes that even with Paul, West, Collison and Thornton, there's still a good chance New Orleans misses the playoffs for the next two years, in which case his "mastermind" moniker might fall by the wayside. The fact is, it's easier to make the playoffs in the Eastern Conference.


----------



## Tooeasy

HKF said:


> Thibodeau realizes that even with Paul, West, Collison and Thornton, there's still a good chance New Orleans misses the playoffs for the next two years, in which case his "mastermind" moniker might fall by the wayside. The fact is, it's easier to make the playoffs in the Eastern Conference.


True, but the optimist in me says that the Hornets will probably make the postseason next year even as a 7 or 8 seed, and have some decent money to throw around next offseason along with expiring contracts to dangle in front of teams next year. If Thibodeau takes a team thats been an afterthought by most skeptics to the postseason his "legacy" would be preserved, at least in the short term. Maybe he just enjoys being the second fiddle, where he doesn't have to absorb too much praise or blame.


----------



## girllovesthegame

More...



> Hornets GM Jeff Bower has been strongly weighing today the pulling of Thibodeau offer and turning to Portland's Monty Williams, sources say.
> 22 minutes ago via web
> 
> Should Doc Rivers step away, Tom Thibodeau has never been under illusion he would merit serious consideration to become next Boston coach.
> about 1 hour ago via web
> 
> For those suggesting Thibodeau has stalled to see what Doc does at season's end, odds of GM Danny Ainge promoting this assistant are slim.
> about 1 hour ago via web
> 
> The Bulls did get permission shortly after firing Del ***** to speak to Thibodeau. The question is: Why did they wait til eve of Game 1?
> about 1 hour ago via web
> 
> Tom Thibodeau is telling people he didn't meet with Bulls last night, but K.C. Johnson report on interview in Chicago Trib is rock solid.
> about 1 hour ago via web


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *New Orleans Hornets enter negotiations with Portland Trail Blazers assistant Monty Williams *
> 
> The New Orleans Hornets have opened negotiations with Portland Trail Blazers assistant Monty Williams to become their next head coach after Boston Celtics' assistant Tom Thibodeau indicated that he plans to pursue other coaching opportunities, sources close to the situation said Friday night.
> 
> Williams likely will be announced as the Hornets' coach possibly next week, according to sources. Williams, 38, has been an assistant for five seasons with the Trail Blazers but has never been a head coach. He interviewed for the Hornets' job last month in New Orleans.


http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/06/new_orleans_hornets_rescind_of.html


This guy didn't wait for the Hornets to fly out to interview him. He flew to NOLA to interview so it's obvious he's interested. And word has it this is the guy CP3 lobbied for.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Sources: Williams to become Hornets coach*
> 
> After pulling an offer to Tom Thibodeau, the New Orleans Hornets and Portland Trail Blazers assistant Monty Williams have agreed to the framework of a three-year contract for him to become the team’s head coach, a source briefed on the talks told Yahoo! Sports.
> 
> Hornets GM Jeff Bower abandoned his courtship of Thibodeau, a Boston Celtics assistant, on Friday afternoon, and entered into discussions with Williams to take the job. The source says the team will hold an option for the third season of the deal.
> 
> Hornets star Chris Paul was a strong advocate for Williams’ hire, and sources say he was hoping Bower would turn to the Blazers’ respected assistant.


http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ys-williamshornets060410

FINALLY!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Monty on the radio. Cool interview. 

http://www.955thegame.com/Assistant-Coach-Monty-Williams-to-New-Orleans/7399257


----------



## Tooeasy

glad to move on from this three ring circus. Monty is praised fairly highly by people that follow the blazers much closer than I. The lack of track record does not truly concern me, he is going in with a clean slate and is going to do everything he can to maximize the efficiency of his players, rather than implement a concrete "system" that brings anyone down.


----------



## girllovesthegame

I've also been reading that Monty is good with developing younger players. Can't wait to see how this pans out because the Hornets haven't had this in quite a while from a head coach.


----------



## Tooeasy

Batum comes to mind from portland, he really has proved himself to be an integral rotation player and pushed all those other "project" guys at his position down the depth chart or shipped off to another team!!


----------



## girllovesthegame

Tooeasy said:


> Batum comes to mind from portland, he really has proved himself to be an integral rotation player and pushed all those other "project" guys at his position down the depth chart or shipped off to another team!!



Yes, it seems he's worked a lot with Batum. Back in like 07-08 I used to wonder how Travis Outlaw would be in a Hornets uni too. I'm not sure how he's been since leaving Portland though. I think Travis is another that has worked with Monty along with Martell Webster. Right now I think Batum may be the better of these 3 though. I wonder if Monty can do anything with Julian Wright. Monty sounds to be approachable and I think that could be a plus. Especially for young players.


----------



## girllovesthegame

> *Monty Williams to be introduced as New Orleans head coach on Tuesday*
> 
> Monty Williams said he will be introduced as head coach of the New Orleans Hornets on Tuesday, and the former Trail Blazers assistant says he will make a simple, yet emphatic pledge during his press conference.
> 
> “We will play hard,’’ Williams, 38, said on Saturday. “That will be our calling card. We don’t have enough talent to finesse our way to wins every night, so hard work is going to be our hallmark.’’
> 
> Williams was an assistant with the Blazers for five seasons, during which the former NBA role player was credited by players for his straight-forward and hands-on approach. His two biggest projects - Travis Outlaw and Nicolas Batum - both saw marked improvement under Williams’ instruction.
> 
> Williams inherits a Hornets team that went 37-45 and missed the playoffs, despite featuring two former All-Stars in point guard Chris Paul and power forward David West. The team also has promising youngsters in guards Darren Collison and Marcus Thornton as well as the 11th overall pick in the June 24 draft.
> 
> Williams said he will travel to New Orleans on Monday and will start to think about assembling his staff after Tuesday’s press conference. He said he plans to meet with Paul and West separately in late July or early August to get input about the team’s offense.
> 
> “We have arguably the best point guard in the league, and that’s going to help me,’’ Williams said. “Chris and I will sit down and talk, because there’s no need for me to bring my X’s and O’s if it doesn’t fit with him.’’


More


----------



## Geaux Tigers

> “We have arguably the best point guard in the league, and that’s going to help me,’’ Williams said. “Chris and I will sit down and talk, because there’s no need for me to bring my X’s and O’s if it doesn’t fit with him.’’


That's my favorite part. I want someone that Chris Paul is happy with.


----------



## Tooeasy

Geaux Tigers said:


> That's my favorite part. I want someone that Chris Paul is happy with.


That was something I was gonna highlight also after saying something similar in my post earlier.


----------



## girllovesthegame

Monty's press conference currently in progress..

http://www.nba.com/live1/


----------



## girllovesthegame

Wow. Looks like they were finished but then it looked like they were going to continue and my feed went away.


----------

